# Shimano Sora Flight Deck Shifters -- Left side does not work



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

I bought some Shimano Sora Flight Deck Shifters last week from a friend. These are the ones that have the thumb shifters. 

I have not built up my road bike yet, so I thought I'd just mount these shifters on the set of bars that I'm going to use. 

I was playing with the left shifter, and suddenly, I lose all "tension". This means that both the upshift and downshift shifters did not click at all. They still spring back to their resting position, but compared to the working right shifter, I do not get any clicks.

I removed the top cap to check out the internals, but no luck. However, once or twice, it would work again. However, when I shifted down or up, it would not work again.

Here's a video. Listen carefully for the clicks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kxxoJp3aXs

At one point I thought I had fixed it, but after about 3-4 shift cycles (upshifts/down), it wouldn't function again.

It definitely has something to do with the spring on top, and the rectangular block (see pics). If I position it a certain way and move the shifters, I can feel and even HEAR it engage! Anyone have any knowledge on it.?










Thanks everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Spray liberal amounts of WD40 in there and let it sit overnight...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In addition to what Dave said (wherein you can often bring "unrepairable" Shimano STI shifters back to life), have you tried it with a cable installed and tension on same? Can make a big difference as cable tension assists the "return" action of any integrated brake lever/shifter (yes, "brifter" is a stupid word.)


----------



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. 

I am unsure how WD40 would help. I know that it lubricates the parts, but what else?

I have not tried it with a cable installed yet. I figured it would work on its own, without a cable (the right side operates perfectly without a cable installed).


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

WD40 cuts grease/grit/grime very well. That is why WD40 works well.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*De-gunking*



scoobydrew said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> I am unsure how WD40 would help. I know that it lubricates the parts, but what else?
> 
> I have not tried it with a cable installed yet. I figured it would work on its own, without a cable (the right side operates perfectly without a cable installed).


The WD-40 is serving as a solvent, not a lube. It's possible that your shifters are simply gunked up, and shooting solvent into the mechanism while working the shifter up and down repeatedly will cut the gunk. If this is your problem, then the solvent application is the cure (remember to relube afterward). If the problem is something else, you're mostly screwed with Shimano shifters because there's "no user serviceable parts inside."


----------



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will try shooting it with the WD40 this week.

I've uploaded another video. In this video, you can see that when I "reset" the spring with my finger, it operates perfectly. However, as you can also see, it only works for one shift cycle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI7hP7Lg3BI


----------



## BruceG1 (Apr 6, 2010)

scoobydrew said:


> I bought some Shimano Sora Flight Deck Shifters last week from a friend.


Did they work for your friend?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, by the looks of the pic, it's extremely dirty!


----------



## tjamscad (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you by chance have any more pics? I am in desprate need of the assembly views.


----------

